# Dynaco A35?



## coke (May 6, 2008)

My dad has a set of dynaco A35 speakers he bought new in the 70s. They were powered most of their life off of a huge sansui amp and were taken care of, but 30 years have worn the speakers out.

I'm thinking of trading my home theater sub to him for the speakers + money. I will replace them with seas drivers from madisound which will cost around $300.

My question: Do you think it's worth the $300?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Uhhhhh, they already have seas drivers in them 

Nice speakers, don't change them, I love the way they sound... Get the sansui and a good turntable while you are at it.

They are an apreodic enclosure and make BIG low end for their size. The common tweet replacement IF IT IS BLOWN is a morel MDT30 I believe.


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

chad said:


> Uhhhhh, they already have seas drivers in them
> 
> Nice speakers, don't change them, I love the way they sound... Get the sansui and a good turntable while you are at it.
> 
> They are an apreodic enclosure and make BIG low end for their size. The common tweet replacement IF IT IS BLOWN is a morel MDT30 I believe.


The drivers don't work anymore, so they need to be replaced. I "experimented" with them when i was younger and didn't know anything 

My dad used to have 4 A35s, a 4 channel 50+ pound sansui amp with 35 watts @ .00000000000000000000000000000001% thd, and an onkyo turntable with the best cartridge he could buy. Said it's one of the best systems he's ever experienced (not as good as my car though lol)

I've seen the morel tweeter recommended as well as a seas tweeter. Not sure which to go with. The low end of these speakers is one reason i want to use them. I'm going with a subless system because of space constraints.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have not browsed the web on these for a LONG time but I would be inclined to buy the Seas 10" drivers off of eBay in original form or at least find the T/S parameters. I would love to have a set of these, I know where there is a pair in the "family" I may have to hit them up.

I'd also re-do the crossovers with original value, modern components.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

coke said:


> The drivers don't work anymore, so they need to be replaced. I "experimented" with them when i was younger and didn't know anything


They are worth $300.00 !


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you replace the original drivers? New drivers + new caps = really very good speakers. 

Otherwise, just build some Modula MTs from scratch - it would be a better use of your money.


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

Spasticteapot said:


> Can you replace the original drivers? New drivers + new caps = really very good speakers.
> 
> Otherwise, just build some Modula MTs from scratch - it would be a better use of your money.


The original drivers are not longer made, but these are the drivers i'd use.

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=792

or 

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=565

and

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=817

I actually built a home theater system using vifa xt tweets and vifa woofers, but they lack the low end for a subless system.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

You can get replacement drivers on eBay. If you like the A35s, this is the only way to go - otherwise, you may as well start from scratch.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Spasticteapot said:


> You can get replacement drivers on eBay. If you like the A35s, this is the only way to go - otherwise, you may as well start from scratch.


I concur


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Worth $300. Get relacements from ebay. I have a pair of A25s and a pair of A10s. Very musical speakers.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Here ya go, for parts or rock them 

http://members.aol.com/KDresch/a-25.html


----------

